# My artwork



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2021)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylgaerbarlow/

I've been doing some new artwork, if you would like to see it.  Thanks.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 13, 2021)

Very nice , Gaer.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2021)

I could only see about an inch on top.  I couldn't get in because of my ad blocker.  So, I slowly moved the pictures down.  It's as beautiful and varied as I remember.  In one, a woman's face, you paid such particular attention to detail, impressive.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

WoW!! you're sooo talented....


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2021)

Awesome work!


----------



## twinkles (Feb 13, 2021)

*very nice gaer==you have a lot of talent*


----------



## Ceege (Feb 13, 2021)

Those are fantastic. 

 I have no artistic talent at all.  I can't even draw a circle without it being lopsided.  I've always envied people who have that talent.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2021)

I thought I might have some talent until I took an art class and asked to draw a bowl of fruit.  Right then I knew it was wishful thinking so it must be wonderful to have a creative talent like yours Gaer, the subjects are so varied, very impressive work.


----------



## Lara (Feb 13, 2021)

Holy smokes Gaer! I'm so impressed. I would call your works Expressionism but you have your own style and probably prefer no labels. You show such intense emotions in every subject, every stroke of your brush or palette knife is fluid, freedom of movement in your sculptures and paintings alike.

You bare your soul in every piece. And so many pieces. I will come back and look again and again and I know each time will be a new experience. You have so much to say and share visually. Every piece is so interesting and the eyes say so much. You are a great artist!

My art supplies are all in storage as I wait for my house to be built in a new location. I used to be a graphic designer in Washington DC in my early days so my art has been more controlled than I would like it. Letting loose is what I was trying to do just before packing up and want to do when I get back into it. You're there.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 13, 2021)

Very impressive!  You've some talent Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Those are fantastic.
> 
> I have no artistic talent at all.  I can't even draw a circle without it being lopsided.  I've always envied people who have that talent.





mellowyellow said:


> I thought I might have some talent until I took an art class and asked to draw a bowl of fruit.  Right then I knew it was wishful thinking so it must be wonderful to have a creative talent like yours Gaer, the subjects are so varied, very impressive work.


Ladies, Maybe you're trying the wrong subjects.  Try duplicating a greeting card or something on your own.
Then, forget copying and draw your own image out of your own mind.  Don't give up!  ( copy no more!)
I didn't start doing art until late in life.  Everybody told me I had no talent (except my late husband) but I'm stubborn and tried in spite of them!
You have a lot more creativity in you than you  think!


----------



## Lara (Feb 13, 2021)

You should do a self portrait. I'll bet you already have...perhaps many. Can you post your favorite one?


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh my....❤❤❤❤❤
Your so talented!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> You should do a self portrait. I'll bet you already have...perhaps many. Can you post your favorite one?


No, I'm a figurative painter but no self-portrait.  hahaha!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> Holy smokes Gaer! I'm so impressed. I would call your works Expressionism but you have your own style and probably prefer no labels. You show such intense emotions in every subject, every stroke of your brush or palette knife is fluid, freedom of movement in your sculptures and paintings alike.
> 
> You bare your soul in every piece. And so many pieces. I will come back and look again and again and I know each time will be a new experience. You have so much to say and share visually. Every piece is so interesting and the eyes say so much. You are a great artist!
> 
> My art supplies are all in storage as I wait for my house to be built in a new location. I used to be a graphic designer in Washington DC in my early days so my art has been more controlled than I would like it. Letting loose is what I was trying to do just before packing up and want to do when I get back into it. You're there.


I so love when  artists chat and share their passions and interests. It gives me goosebumps just reading it. Two fabulous artists sharing their God given talents as gifts.

Once again Gaer, your work is unbelievably moving. Lara is right. Your soul shines through in your work. Fabulous as usual


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh my gosh, Gaer!  What talent...and in so many different forms!!!!!  Some of your paintings honestly touched my soul.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> Holy smokes Gaer! I'm so impressed. I would call your works Expressionism but you have your own style and probably prefer no labels. You show such intense emotions in every subject, every stroke of your brush or palette knife is fluid, freedom of movement in your sculptures and paintings alike.
> 
> You bare your soul in every piece. And so many pieces. I will come back and look again and again and I know each time will be a new experience. You have so much to say and share visually. Every piece is so interesting and the eyes say so much. You are a great artist!
> 
> My art supplies are all in storage as I wait for my house to be built in a new location. I used to be a graphic designer in Washington DC in my early days so my art has been more controlled than I would like it. Letting loose is what I was trying to do just before packing up and want to do when I get back into it. You're there.


Lara, When you get set up, please post your paintings on the forum!   I'd love to see your work!
I suppose my work could be called expressionist.  I think I'm a figurative painter. At least, SOULS are my favorite thing to paint.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2021)

Gaer said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylgaerbarlow/
> 
> I've been doing some new artwork, if you would like to see it.  Thanks.


You're very talented Gaer, nice work.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 13, 2021)

What a diversity of motifs Gaer!


----------



## Devi (Feb 13, 2021)

Your art really is stunning, Gaer. 

Are those statues in copper?


----------



## Jules (Feb 13, 2021)

You’re an amazing artist, Gaer.  When scrolling through, I thought I saw the soul in each person.  

Is your gallery open during Covid restrictions?


----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2021)

Ceege said:


> I have no artistic talent at all.  I can't even draw a circle without it being lopsided.  I've always envied people who have that talent.


@Ceege, I believe anyone can draw...the first step is to embrace the fact that a lopsided circle can be much more interesting than a perfect circle. A perfect circle is just like all the other circles but a lopsided circle visually says I'm different, I'm unique, I'm imperfect, I'm alive.

Try doing a continuous line drawing where you don't pick up your marker from your paper until finished. It's okay to cross over other lines to get to where you're going...there are no mistakes. I like doing them without looking at my paper...just staring at the subject. It comes out as interesting abstract art.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylgaerbarlow/
> 
> I've been doing some new artwork, if you would like to see it.  Thanks.


Outstanding! I enjoy portraitures and you do excellent work. I also am fascinated by your sculpture's. You are clearly dedicated to your art and quite prolific. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylgaerbarlow/
> 
> I've been doing some new artwork, if you would like to see it.  Thanks.


Crazy good, Gaer! Wow!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 14, 2021)

Just stunning as usual!  Love all of it.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> Your art really is stunning, Gaer.
> 
> Are those statues in copper?


Bronze.   Thank you! You  are kind.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> You’re an amazing artist, Gaer.  When scrolling through, I thought I saw the soul in each person.
> 
> Is your gallery open during Covid restrictions?


Jules,   My gallery is closed during the Winter.  
Thank you so much for your sweet comments.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

Gaer...you are quite accomplished.  Thanks for sharing your art with us.  No smileys on this post, just awe!

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Wow guys!  Thank you, ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Dana (Feb 14, 2021)

Striking artwork Gaer..finally had a chance to look at them all. 
They are all fab and I especially love the acrylic "Old Man" and painting of "Old Warrior."


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Dana said:


> Striking artwork Gaer..finally had a chance to look at them all.
> They are all fab and I especially love the acrylic "Old Man" and painting of "Old Warrior."


Thank you for telling me which ones you like best because my work is so diverse, I needed feedback on what type of paintings to choose to create.  People tend to purchase the native American paintings because of the color and power.
I'm moving into a more surreal type of paintings now though.  Don't want to paint something that looks good behind a couch.
That is meaningless.


----------



## Jules (Feb 14, 2021)

JMO, all of your pictures were so striking that they’d never be something just taking up space behind a couch.

As an artist, venture out into something different.  That’s what creativity is about.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> JMO, all of your pictures were so striking that they’d never be something just taking up space behind a couch.
> 
> As an artist, venture out into something different.  That’s what creativity is about.


Jules, I was at an art show and a group of ladies , all fancied up, came in.  The loud one said,  "I'll buy this painting if you will change this blue at the top to turquoise, so it will match my pillows."
I stared at her for a while and walked away. I could hear her behind me, "Well, HOW RUDE!"


----------



## jerry old (Feb 14, 2021)

Your ladies are pensive, especially the first three.  Good stuff!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks Jer!


----------



## Jules (Feb 14, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Jules, I was at an art show and a group of ladies , all fancied up, came in.  The loud one said,  "I'll buy this painting if you will change this blue at the top to turquoise, so it will match my pillows."
> I stared at her for a while and walked away. I could hear her behind me, "Well, HOW RUDE!"


OMG, what I’d mentally be replying to her would really qualify as Rude.  Really Rude.  Just as well, you’d hate to have your work in her house.  Some things just aren’t worth it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2021)

@Gaer, I was wondering how long you work on a piece of your art at one time? Do you ever get frustrated. Do you work until you get it right or leave it for a period of time and go back to the project. 
I love all your work. You certainly know how to capture expressions. If you don't mind me asking, Is there a reason why your subject matter doesn't show more joyful expressions ? Just wondering.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Gaer, I was wondering how long you work on a piece of your art at one time? Do you ever get frustrated. Do you work until you get it right or leave it for a period of time and go back to the project.
> I love all your work. You certainly know how to capture expressions. If you don't mind me asking, Is there a reason why your subject matter doesn't show more joyful expressions ? Just wondering.


Wonderful questions!
I paint differently than most artists.  They plan and draw out what they are going to paint. They plan the darkness and the light, AS THEY SHOULD!
I lay a canvas on a table and paint the face, the emotion first.  I always take no more than an afternoon on a painting.  Some I finish in less than an hour.  Now, that I have the time, I want to take more time on my paintings.  Anyway, It's not the correct way to paint, I know!
I SEE the image in my head and put it on the canvas, very quickly!
As for not being joyful, people don't usually walk around with a s--- Eating grin.  This is the way they appear to me.  Are they too depressing?  I should put a soft smile on the angel paintings, at least!  I'm glad you brought that up!  I will consider this!  Ponder on it!  Thank you!
Actually, I don't paint to sell.  I paint for enjoyment, as a hobby, but I'm constantly trying new things and new techniques because that's how one evolves in their art.
Thanks for your suggestions! Oh!  No, I don't ever get frustrated!  It's FUN!  You should try it!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

After reading your last post I took another slow walk through your virtual gallery. As I scanned each of your works I jotted down a word that came to mind - something to express the emotion I perceived you had captured from your subjects.

grief -
serious -
focused -
thoughtful -
relaxed -
melancholy -
hopeful -
proud -
adventurous -
excited -
nervous -
angry -
fearful.
    It would appear IMHO the you have captured a wide range of emotions with your portraits. I'm glad to hear you enjoy your work and you continue to follow your unconventional approach. You have a unique style and that should be preserved and shared. These paintings and sculptures are your unique contribution to your fans and patrons. Thank you for sharing and I hope to get more notices when you publish more of your wonderful work.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> After reading your last post I took another slow walk through your virtual gallery. As I scanned each of your works I jotted down a word that came to mind - something to express the emotion I perceived you had captured from your subjects.
> 
> grief -
> serious -
> ...


What tremendous introspection!  I'm honored you took the time to do that!  Thank you!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> What tremendous introspection!  I'm honored you took the time to do that!  Thank you!


It's important to get good critical feedback. We don't work in a vacuum - we make art to be enjoyed by others. My goal was to simply state that I like the direction you have been taking with your art and I hope you continue to be as unconventional as you desire.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2021)

I love artists.  Used to hang out with many, in various places.  Such deep, creative minds.  Unique individuals.  I love artists and their art.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> It's important to get good critical feedback. We don't work in a vacuum - we make art to be enjoyed by others. My goal was to simply state that I like the direction you have been taking with your art and I hope you continue to be as unconventional as you desire.


Thanks!  I'm going in a new direction with my art now.  Actually, I'm no longer going to paint for others.  Only me.
But I love technical support and constructive criticism to perfect my craft.  
As you can see on my site, my art has been pretty scattered.  Now, FINALLY, I know which direction to take!  
Yahoo!  Thanks for your comments!  I'm on my way!  
IT'S TIME TO MAKE ART!  MY SOUL IS HUNGRY!


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 15, 2021)

I enjoy your art very much, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> I enjoy your art very much, thank you for sharing it with us.


Hey Gardenlover:  What type of artwork are you doing now?
Won't you show us what you've been up to?


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hey Gardenlover:  What type of artwork are you doing now?
> Won't you show us what you've been up to?


Gaer, I haven't been up to much as my shop is a 1000 miles away at this time.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm beginning a new type of painting, (for me).  You see, I "see" the images in my head, and have to paint or sculpt them.
I used to choose those which would look good in someone's living room but I realize "time" on Earth is distorted so, I'm painting what I see and feel, no matter the era.  Here's my newest creation.  i painted this yesterday.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2021)

@Gaer you are so gifted. I envy your ability to transfer feelings to a canvas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 1, 2021)

So totally awesome good, Gaer!

Between you and Ruth n Jersey, you two need to open up an art shop.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

I paint in spurts!  So, I painted another one today.  I know my paintings are not to some tastes, but it's what I do!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 1, 2021)

I am blown away, Gaer!

This is art gallery quality artwork!


----------



## jerry old (Mar 1, 2021)

The eyes
The eyes of your paintings tell the viewer your subjects have have several trials in the lifespan.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2021)

You are amazing, @Gaer !


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'm beginning a new type of painting, (for me).  You see, I "see" the images in my head, and have to paint or sculpt them.
> I used to choose those which would look good in someone's living room but I realize "time" on Earth is distorted so, I'm painting what I see and feel, no matter the era.  Here's my newest creation.  i painted this yesterday.View attachment 152731View attachment 152732


Stunning  I am so enthralled with your art. What you captured in his eyes!  Well I don’t know how to explain it, but from your paint brush to my soul is the only way I can describe it.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Ah shucks, guys!  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 1, 2021)

It 's a good idea to provide a closeup along with a view of the whole canvas. You have crafted this portrait well, sculpting out the emotions that a photo can never do. The sky and tunic frame the face nicely which in turn is balanced by what appears to be a rifle slung over the left shoulder. 

My "read" on this picture is that of a weary but strong individual - someone who is no stranger to hardship or loneliness. The closeup reveals your command of capturing the light and shadows of the face, a full landscape of this individual's trials. 

This is a wonderful piece and I'm glad you are pursuing this method of painting from you hear. Please keep up the great work.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Kathleen, That is the sweetest compliment!  That's what i was trying to capture!
You too, Pam and Jerry and Marg.
And McCleary, You  have a great knowledge of art!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Here is my new bronze I just got back from the foundry


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 1, 2021)

Outstanding!

I can't believe the detail!

Scaled and detailed to perfection!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 1, 2021)

As a young girl @Gaer were you always drawing or sculpting with clay or mud?  Were you compelled to express yourself this way since your childhood?  People with unusual abilities seem inner driven.  You folks are very interesting!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> I can't believe the detail!
> 
> Scaled and detailed to perfection!


Thanks but Men don't really look like that!  hahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Thanks but Men don't really look like that!  hahaha!


Thing is, Gaer, in keeping with classic anatomy as you have done, your pieces relay a much more grand and classic touch.

Truly make them standout works.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> As a young girl @Gaer were you always drawing or sculpting with clay or mud?  Were you compelled to express yourself this way since your childhood?  People with unusual abilities seem inner driven.  You folks are very interesting!


No, i was told by everyone, I had no talent.  I was told not to even try!  I didn't start artwork until I retired from  work.  My late husband was the only  one who encouraged me.  
Haha! I remember telling my husband I can't paint!"  He bought me some paints and a canvas.
The minute I tried,I ;loved it!
That's why I encourage all of you to just DO IT! Even if no one likes it, it's an expression of you and your creativity. it's FUN!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2021)

i didn't like my last painting, so I changed it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

Stupendous, Gaer!

Just love the paint built-up account all the different brush strokes you use!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Stupendous, Gaer!
> 
> Just love the paint built-up account all the different brush strokes you use!


Thanks pam and Marg!
  I use my finger as much as the brush!  hahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Thaks pam!  I use my finger as much as the brush!  hahaha!
> Hey Pam, Is this masculine enough?  Can you gell it's supposed to be a boy?


You mean, Marg?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You mean, Marg?


Where did I get Pam? Oh, I know!  She put one of those emogi thingys on it!   hahaha!
yes, i met you Marg!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Where did I get Pam? Oh, I know!  She put one of those emogi thingys on it!   hahaha!
> yes, i met you Marg!


ROFLMAO!

I knew you meant me, Gaer!


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I paint in spurts!  So, I painted another one today.  I know my paintings are not to some tastes, but it's what I do!View attachment 152741View attachment 152742


I like the fabric like affect from the various layers of oil. It adds a nice texture to the face, almost like skin. I can never get that affect with watercolors.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2021)

RCleary, Why don't you try either acrylic or oils?  I'm always trying new things, and new tecniques.  it's fun!


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 3, 2021)

Love your stuff!

I'm so impressed, and you are so talented!

I'll stick to painting my nails..lol.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2021)

@Gaer,did you change the painting using the same canvas and was it dry when you changed it? Does the old thick paint strokes show through or do you apply something to soften them.
I noticed with the silly little things I try to paint using acrylic paint it is hard to smooth out the changes.
How I love your art work. I'd love to sit beside you and just watch you paint..


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Gaer,did you change the painting using the same canvas and was it dry when you changed it? Does the old thick paint strokes show through or do you apply something to soften them.
> I noticed with the silly little things I try to paint using acrylic paint it is hard to smooth out the changes.
> How I love your art work. I'd love to sit beside you and just watch you paint..


Oh, Thank you.  No, the paint was dry.  It was a face with no oomph!  So, I painted a cape in the wind over the dry paint.  That's what is wonderful about painting. If you don't like something, youcan paint over it!  
I wish you would show us your artwork!  Why don't you start a thread of your creations?  Thanks again!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I like the fabric like affect from the various layers of oil. It adds a nice texture to the face, almost like skin. I can never get that affect with watercolors.


Yes, me, too, RC. 

It truly lends a sense of realism to the painting.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> RCleary, Why don't you try either acrylic or oils?  I'm always trying new things, and new tecniques.  it's fun!


I may just do that - now that I have a work space. I love what you create using oils. This may be my spring project.


----------



## rainyghost (May 25, 2021)

Gaer said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/cherylgaerbarlow/
> 
> I've been doing some new artwork, if you would like to see it.  Thanks.


Wow! Just wow! I majored in fine arts, but have been away from it for years. Thinking of starting back up, but I know I'm so far behind what I used to be.


----------

